# "THE PATRIOT"



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey fellow ss enthusiasts. Here is the patriot. Made from laundry bottles mostly. Here is the list of matirials. The palm swell is maple burl, Grade 5 titanium pins, super sure super pouch. Sanded to 2000grit then polished, Lanyard is made from bonded nylon woven and fixed with a tight whipping. Thanks for looking


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, SS you are getting this HDPE stuff down. Very nice shooter and it is made out of garbage, I love it!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

As the citizen of a country that has a flag with a disctinclty different color scheme I feel free to observe that this is 1) a very fine looking slingshot and 2) since the colors are present in a wild jumble without the clarifying element of a pattern it should appeal to US Americans as well as to the British, Dutch, French and Russian 

Great slinger, and the maple palm swell looks beautifully set off against the manmade material.

Cheers and best, Matthias


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work S.S.!! Looks awesome. If it wasn't for the blue (no offence), would be perfect for us Canadian's too! 

Love that slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like the Patriot. That is the most appropriate color scheme for it. I shoot mine TTF.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Awesome ...love the colour scheme 

What glue did you use to bond the maple to the HDPE if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

dan ford said:


> Awesome ...love the colour scheme
> What glue did you use to bond the maple to the HDPE if you don't mind me asking ?


Thanks for the kind words guys. And dan I only use MAS epoxy. I like it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Real nice!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic great work


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow that's awesome e Chris ! Great shooter by a GREAT guy. Dang that's nice brethren. Also love ur patriotism . Thank u for letting us see this . Way cool


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Your best yet! Long may they continue


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

way cool Dude


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Chris. The Patriot is AWESOME!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice work again Chris. You have a good touch with hdpe. I dig the color combo too. Should be fun to shoot.
Be well,
SF


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow..cool .. that palm swell really standout


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

That is a good looking slingshot. I too must add that I like it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats a fine slingshot right there !!!! do u make them for trades ? thats a beauty !

cheers


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice S S.I'm a vet and a patriot and that is way cool. Looking forward to more pieces from you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

First off thanks for the nice words everyone! And this one is not for trade as I made it for the wife  But I'll start making more in new designs that may be up for some tradeeee  I make a lot of stuff but I'm still fairly new to the slingshot making. When I get alil better we will talk trades. And FYI when I carve the block of plastic I just work it no pattern is used so I just carve and see what happens.  so at this point all designs are just unique. I can carve it out with a design but I just like to wing in and see what happens, and if I screw it ip.... Hey is only old bottles anyways  have a great day!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Nice work S.S.!! Looks awesome. If it wasn't for the blue (no offence), would be perfect for us Canadian's too!
> 
> Love that slingshot.


....I'm sure the Maple palmswell is tribute to our northern neighbours, no?

Great sling, SS! I very much like the recycled nature of it, too!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great shape and execution. Awesome!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

You've taken this design to a whole new color-scheme! And I think you'd better put your missus name on it, so she gets to keep it!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

DogBox said:


> You've taken this design to a whole new color-scheme! And I think you'd better put your missus name on it, so she gets to keep it!!!


Thank you so much for the nice comment.  actually she was not shooting it so I gave it to can opener to go with the walnut warrior. Here is a video of him shooting it. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30274-gifts-from-ss-slinger/?view=findpost&p=404700&hl=%2Bgift+%2Bfrom+%2Bslinger


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excellent job! Tengo que intentar hacer una en estos materiales, es muy inspirador con estos resultados.


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well named shooter????


----------

